# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Contest (closed) Death Itself: 5e Base Class Contest: 22 (submission thread)

## animorte

Welcome to the 5e D&D Base Class Contest XXII (22)!

Our voted theme for this next contest is
*Death Itself:* _Morbid things filled with despair. Anything relevant to the subject of death. Perhaps you have the idea for a ferry-man that transports souls into the nine hells or a specialist that investigates the causes of death. Think even necromancers that befriend and command the deceased, or ultimately, the grim reaper who declares when it is your time._

*Spoiler: Contest Rules*
Show


The class you homebrew should fit the theme. You can interpret the theme as broadly as you like without risk of disqualification, but doing so may reduce your chances of earning votes during the voting period.You may only create one base class. If you create more than one class then you must choose which one to enter and remove all the others from this thread and the contest (making them invalid) . If you do not specify which one you favor by the time voting begins, all of your content is invalid.When you submit your class you must create a post on this thread which either has the content or holds a link to it. You may also optionally create one other individual thread for your class on the homebrew design sub-forum. If it is found that you have revealed your class on another site or on another thread than one on the homebrew design sub-forum, your entry will be considered invalid. If you do make a specific thread for your class, please mention its involvement to the competition in that thread. If you use external formatting resources such as Homebrewery, or GMBinder it is recommended that you also create a PDF of the content and share it here.You may use other homebrew content (such as feats, spells, magical items and monsters) or even features to supplement your class, provided you have permission from the original creator and provide links to the source. Failure to receive permission from the original creation will disqualify you from entry in the current contest.Your class must have fully completed mechanics and descriptions for it to be valid. Entries are due by 11:59 PM Central Time on the deadline. Any submissions after this point are invalid. No changes can be made to your class while voting is taking place. Failure to comply with the previous rule will result in disqualification.Any content which has been declared invalid by the rules above cannot be voted for, but you may decide to remove it from the contest and create another class instead. If you are disqualified then you are not allowed to enter any more homebrew for this competition, though you may still vote and later enter the next competition.Please note that misunderstandings occur, if you break a rule which results in disqualification it might be excused if you can convince the group that it was a result of confusion over the rules.

Contests stay up for *6 weeks* unless an extension is requested by participants. Voting threads then go up for *2 weeks* before the next contest begins.


Base Class Discussion Thread: New D&D 5e Base Class Contest: Discussion Thread

Deadline: *January 12th* will be the deadline for this contest. The voting thread will open the following day and stay open for 2 weeks.

----------


## Damon_Tor

Thinking about a Vampire class, available to PCs who have become vampires or who are dhampirs and embrace that part of themselves.

Core mechanic: switches between a cha-based spellcaster when "sated" and a str-based martial when "ravenous". Not a MAD class: when the state of the character changes (and there are a number of ways to make this change happen one way or the other) the character's CHA and STR scores swap places. So you could crank strength and dump cha (or vice versa) and you'll be fine, you'll just switch from being a dapper dandy to a bloodthirsty brute. Or alternatively you could keep them both highish and not lose spellcasting ability while hungry or vice-versa

Steals hit dice from humanoids by feeding on them (and doesn't recover them naturally otherwise) and can spend hit dice for free at the start of their turn (in lieu of free "regen")

Also of interest: you'll be selecting two distinct subclasses, one which functions in your sated spellcaster form, one that functions in your melee ravenous form.

----------


## BerzerkerUnit

Maybe a *Harbinger* class... some kind of escalating disaster class that needs to end encounters quickly or catastrophes damn allies and foes alike...

Hmmmm, yes.  You spend most fights begging enemies to surrender and allies to flee before it's too late.

----------


## Just to Browse

*The Thanator*

_The supplementary content for this class exceeds GitP's post character limits. Here are the additional linked posts:_
Animated Dead & MonstersSpheres & Spells
Class Features
As a thanator, you gain the following class features:

Hit Points
*Hit Dice:* 1d6 per thanator level
*Hit Points at 1st Level:* 6 + your Constitution modifier
*Hit Points at Higher Levels:* 1d6 (or 4) + your Constitution modifier per thanator level after 1st

Proficiencies
*Armor:* Light
*Weapons:* Dagger, light crossbow, net, quarterstaff, sickle, scythe, war scythe, whip 
*Saves:* Constitution, Intelligence
*Skills:* Choose two from Arcana, Deception, History, Insight, Intimidation, Medicine, Nature, Perception, Religion, Sleight of Hand, Stealth, Survival

Level
Features
Control Pool

1
Dark Art, Necromantic Control, Netherchannel (1d6)
1

2
Sphere I, Aura of Desecration
1

3
Thanators Creed
2

4
Ability Score Improvement
3

5
Black Banner, Netherchannel (2d6)
4

6
Sphere II
5

7
Creed Feature
6

8
Ability Score Improvement
7

9
Aura of Desecration Improvement
8

10
Sphere III
8

11
Creed Feature, Imposed Will, Netherchannel (3d6)
9

12
Ability Score Improvement
10

13
Aspect of Death
11

14
Sphere IV
12

15
Waste Not
13

16
Ability Score Improvement
15

17
Creed Feature, Netherchannel (4d6)
17

18
Sphere V
19

19
Ability Score Improvement
21

20
Aura of Desecration Improvement
24



Dark Art
The work of the thanator requires cunning, study, and precision. The greatest thanators are often those with the keenest minds. As such, Intelligence is the key ability score for thanator features.

When a thanator feature requires you to make a melee spell attack, use Intelligence when calculating your attack bonus. When a thanator feature involves a saving throw, use your Intelligence to calculate the DC of that saving throw:

*Save DC* = 8 + your proficiency modifier + your Intelligence modifier
*Spell attack modifier* = your proficiency bonus + your Intelligence modifier
Necromantic Control
Your expertise in death allows you to animate and create undead creatures, and then control them using your control pool.

With a 10-minute ritual, you can create an undead creature and place it under your control. To do so, you must spend points from your control pool based on the control cost, and consume the appropriate materials (usually corpses) for your animated creature. See the Animated Dead table for details. You begin 1 point of control in your control pool, and it increases as you gain levels according to the Thanator table.

At the end of your long rest, you regain all points from your control pool. You may voluntarily spend points to reassert control over any animated dead at this time. If you do not, those creatures become uncontrolled (and might try to kill you).

_Commanding the Undead_
As a bonus action, you can issue a command to any number of creatures under your necromantic control. Creatures commanded this way follow your intent exactly, using any actions or movement as you prescribe. Creatures that you do not command on your turn will dodge as their action, do not spend movement, and will not use any other actions. Controlled creatures act on your turn. You can intersperse their movements or actions with your own.

_Maintaining the Undead_
Undead creations bound by your will are also tied to your life force. They cant spend hit dice to heal during a short rest. After you spend hit dice to regain HP after a short rest, you can increase the hit points of one of your controlled undead instead. You can split this HP among yourself and any number of your controlled undead as you see fit.

*Spoiler: Sidebar: Dont Slow the Game Down!*
Show


Running combat with a player who manages a ton of minions is tiring, to put it nicely. All those movements and rolls bog can drain the game of its fun, which sucks, because being a master of a horde of zombies is cool as hell.

To help fix this, the thanator comes with stat blocks for crowds (and one horde) of minions, so that you can command the endless ranks of dead without rolling an endless number of d20s.

In addition, you and your DM are required to discuss the number of controllable units that you can play with. I recommend a limit of 2 by default; you and your DM should collaborate to adjust it from there depending on how quickly the game plays.


Netherchannel
As an action, you can make a ranged spell attack against a target within 60 feet, or a melee spell attack against an adjacent target. You can use a free hand or a weapon you are wielding to make this attack.

If you hit, the target suffers 1d6 necrotic damage. If the attack with a melee spell attack, you deal additional damage equal to your Intelligence modifier.

Your netherchannel takes the form and color of your choice. For example, you may have it take the shape of a ghastly green scythe, a crimson bow, or a bolt of pure darkness with streaks of alien violets and blues. Whatever forms or colors you choose, the netherchannel always appears insubstantial, and fades away as the attack completes.

The damage from this feature increases by 1d6 at 5th level (2d6), 11th level (3d6), and 17th level (4d6).

Sphere
At 2nd level, you gain a limited form of spellcasting from a sphere. You gain access to a single sphere, from the following list:
BloodBoneColdCursesDeathDoomTerrorViolation
Intelligence is your spellcasting ability for your sphere. You can ignore material components for spells that you cast with this feature unless it has an indicated cost.

Your sphere improves at 6th, 10th, 14th, and 18th level.

_See the rules for spheres and sphere options here_

Aura of Desecration
When you reach 2nd level, you exude a magical aura of undeath. Creatures with the ability to detect undead (such as the Paladins Divine Sense) can identify this aura as though you were an undead creature.

At 9th level, this aura extends to 10 feet around you. Undead creatures in this aura have advantage on saving throws made against Turn Undead effects.

At 20th level, this aura extends to 30 feet around you. The entire area is treated as desecrated ground. This desecration is particularly potent: it cant be purified by sprinkled holy water, and immediately ends the effects of any hallow spell within its area. It can only be suppressed by completely engulfing you in holy water.

Thanators Creed
At 3rd level, you take on a creed, honing your necromantic talents in a way that allows you to stand a cut from other necromantic pretenders.

Choose from the creeds of Death Knight, Maledictor, and Necromera. Your choice grants you features at 3rd level, and again at 7th, 11th, and 17th.

Ability Score Improvement
When you reach 4th level, and again at 8th, 12th, 16th, and 19th level, you can increase one ability score of your choice by 2, or you can increase two ability scores of your choice by 1. As normal, you can't increase an ability score above 20 using this feature.

Black Banner
At 5th level, you can create undead with Necromantic Control as an action or bonus action, and you regain the point in your control pool when you finish a short or long rest.

Imposed Will
At 11th level, you can twist the shroud of death. As an action, you can attempt to assume control over an undead creature you could have created with the Necromantic Control feature. The creature must make a Charisma saving throw. If it fails, you may spend points from your Control Pool based on its control cost and assume control over it, as though you had created it.

Aspect of Death
At 13th level, your connection to death inures you against the power of the dead. You have resistance to necrotic damage and your hit point maximum cannot be reduced.

Waste Not
At 15th level, you can relinquish control from an undead creature without using an action, and create undead creatures without placing them under your control.

In addition, you regain spent control points immediately after one of your undead creatures is destroyed or immediately after you relinquish control over it, instead of at the end of a rest.

Thanator Creeds
_Note: Thanator creeds assume you know the rules for animated dead and spheres. For more details on how those work, as well as new monsters or spells made for this class, follow these links: Spheres and Animated Dead._

Death Knight
While many necromancers use their minions as a protective bulwark, throwing magic from the safety of the backlines, death knights prefer to be in the thick of the fight, where they can wreak havoc alongside their undead thralls.
*Spoiler: Features*
Show


Expanded Animated Dead
Add the following creatures to your list of animated dead options.
*Level*
*Control*
*Name*
*Materials*

3
2
Riding Horse Skeleton*
A pile of bones, about 1 large horse worth

5
4
Warhorse Skeleton (MM)
A pile of bones, about 1 large horse worth

12
8
Pegasus Zombie*
The corpse of a pegasus

16
12
Wyvern Zombie*
The corpse of a wyvern



Bonus Proficiency
When you select this creed at 3rd level, you gain proficiency with martial weapons, medium and heavy armor, and shields.

Lifes Shadow
You can draw on the reserves of dark energy in your controlled minions to heal yourself. As a bonus action, you can choose a creature under your necromantic control that has not acted this turn. That creature loses hit points equal to three times your thanator level (possibly destroying it), and you regain hit points equal to your thanator level.
You can use this feature a number of times equal to your proficiency bonus, and you regain expended uses when you finish a short rest.

Extra Attack
At 7th level, you can attack twice, instead of once, whenever you take the Attack action on your turn.

Dark Emanation
At 11th level, you empower your aura of desecration. A creature that starts its turn in the aura must make a Constitution save or suffer damage as though you hit it with a ranged netherchannel attack.
If you complete a short or long rest alongside a creature, you can designate those creatures to be unaffected by this feature.

Frightful Presence
At 17th level, your mere presence can terrify your foes. As a bonus action, you can force each creature of your choice within 60 feet of you to make a Wisdom saving throw or become frightened for 1 minute. A creature can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success. If a creatures saving throw is successful or the effect ends for it, the creature is immune to your frightful presence for the next 24 hours.



Maledictor
Some purveyors of death rely on controlled undead creatures. Maledictors twist dark magicks to debilitate their foes.
*Spoiler: Features*
Show


Curse Specialist
When you take this subclass at 3rd level, you gain access to the Curses sphere. If you already have access to it, you gain access to another sphere from the thanator class.

Essence of Self
At 3rd level, you gain the ability to invest points of necromantic control into this feature in order to augment your own powers. When you complete a long rest, you may reassign points into or out of this feature.

If an option is marked with a +, you may choose it any number of times. If not, you may only choose it once.
*Point Cost*
*Benefit*

2
Incapacitated creatures have disadvantage on all saving throws against your spells.

3
When a creature fails a saving throw against one of your spells or you hit a creature with netherchannel, reduce its speed by 10 feet until the start of your next turn.

4
When you roll a Constitution saving throw to maintain concentration on a spell, you can choose to roll a 10.

4 +
You may cast any basic sphere spell one additional time per long rest.

8 +
You may cast any advanced sphere spell one additional time per long rest.

10
When a creature succeeds on a saving throw against your cantrip, the creature takes half the cantrips damage (if any) but suffers no additional effect from the cantrip.

16
You may cast any expert sphere spell one additional time per long rest.



Festering Wounds
At 7th level, your magic roots into its foes. When you deal damage to a creature with a cantrip or your netherchannel feature, you leave a festering wound inside it. At the end of each of that creatures turns, it takes 1 necrotic damage. It can then make a Constitution saving throw, removing the wound on a success.

At 11th level, this damage is equal to your Intelligence modifier (minimum 1). At 17th level, this damage doubles (minimum 2).

Empowered Curses
At 11th level, your spell _bestow curse_ improves. You may cast the spell as if it were cast with a spell slot 1 level higher.

In addition, when you choose to impose disadvantage on a creatures ability checks and saving throws, the curse gains additional effects based on which ability you choose:
*Strength.* The target has a speed of 0 feet. You can use all of the targets movement modes, possibly sprouting spectral anatomy necessary to support them, such as shadowy wings for flight or spectral claws for digging.*Dexterity.* The target cant benefit from tool and skill proficiencies. You benefit from the creatures tool and skill proficiencies for the duration, including modified benefits from features such as Jack of All Trades and Expertise.*Constitution.* The target cant benefit from healing. You regain any hit points that the target would regain.*Intelligence.* The target temporarily loses its memories. You can remember the last 24 hours from the perspective of your target. Older details require an Intelligence check, at the DMs discretion. This is usually DC 10 for accessible memories, but up to DC 30 for heavily repressed memories.*Wisdom.* The target loses access to special senses such as darkvision, blindsight, and tremorsense. You have access to these sense features.*Charisma.* The target cannot make any verbal sounds. You can mimic the targets voice perfectly.
Elder Curses
At 17th level, your _bestow_ curse improves again. You may cast the spell as if it were cast with a spell slot 2 levels higher. Two of your curse options improve:
*Disadvantage on attack rolls against you.* If the target would roll to attack you, instead it rolls a 1.*Attacks and spells deal extra damage.* The extra necrotic damage is now dealt by all attacks and spells, instead of your just your own.


Necromera
For many living beings, blood is life. For those who know where to look, blood is also a well of great power. Through careful study and horrid sacrifice, some thanators seek to master the power offered by. These architects of life and death are called the necromera. They have discovered methods of replicating the deep magic of vampires without taking on their weaknesses.
*Spoiler: Features*
Show


Expanded Animated Dead
Add the following creatures to your list of animated dead options.
*Level*
*Control*
*Name*
*Materials*

3
2
Lilitu*
A dying humanoid with a CR of 1 or less and a vial of blood

8
5
Vampiric Mist (MPMM)
A vampire, vampire spawn, lilitu, or other vampiric creature, which will be killed during creation.

12
8
Vampire Spawn (MM)
A dying humanoid with a CR of 3 or less and a vial of blood

19
18
Vampiric Mind Flayer (VRGR)
A dying mind flayer and a vial of blood



Vampire Bite
When you select this creed at 3rd level, you gain a bite attack. This is a melee weapon attack that uses your Intelligence for its attack bonus, with a reach of 5 ft. Your target for this attack must be a willing creature, a creature grappled by you, an incapacitated creature, or a restrained creature.

When you hit a creature with your attack, you deal 1d4 piercing damage. If the target is not a construct, undead, or ooze, you also deal necrotic damage as though you had hit the creature with a melee netherchannel attack. The targets hit point maximum is reduced by an amount equal to the necrotic damage taken, and you gain temporary hit points equal to half that amount.

At 11th level, you may regain hit points instead of gaining temporary hit points.

Spider Climb
At 7th level, you can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.

Shapechanger
At 7th level, while you are not in sunlight or running water, you can use your action to polymorph into a tiny bat, or back to your true form.

While in bat form, you cant speak, your walking speed is 5 feet, and you have a flying speed of 30 feet. Your statistics, other than size and speed, are unchanged. Anything you are wearing transforms with you, but nothing you are carrying does. You revert to your true form if you die.

At 11th level, you can also polymorph into mist form. While in mist form, you cant take any actions, speak, or manipulate objects. Your are weightless, have a flying speed of 20 feet, can hover, and can enter a hostile creatures space and stop there. In addition, if air can pass through a space, you can do so without squeezing, but you cannot pass through water. You have advantage on Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution saving throws and are immune to all nonmagical damage. 

Misty Escape
At 11th level, if you spend long resting in an area without sunlight or running water, you can designate it as your temporary resting place. If you spend a year resting somewhere, you can designate that area as your permanent resting place.

When you drop to 0 hit points outside of your resting place, you transform into a cloud of mist (as per your Shapechanger feature) instead of falling unconscious, provided that you arent in sunlight or running water. If you cant transform this way, you fall unconscious instead.

While you have 0 hit points in this form, you cant revert to your true form, and you must reach one of your resting places within 2 hours or be destroyed. Once in a resting place, you revert to your true form. You are then paralyzed until you regain 1 hit point. After spending 1 hour in your resting place with 0 hit points, you regain 1 hit point.

Regeneration
At 17th level, you take on one of the vampires most powerful defenses. You regain 5 hit points at the start of each of your turns if you have at least 1 hit point, you arent in sunlight or running water, and you have fed using your rejuvenating feast feature that day. If you take radiant damage or damage from holy water, this feature doesnt function until the start of your next turn.



New Weapons
*Spoiler: New Weapons*
Show

Scythe
_melee weapon (simple, scythe)_
*Damage:* 1d8 slashing
*Weight:* 20 lb.
*Properties:* Heavy, two-handed

War Scythe
_melee weapon (martial, scythe)_
*Damage:* 2d4 slashing
*Weight:* 20 lb.
*Properties:* Special, heavy, two-handed
*Special:* When you score a critical hit, you roll the weapons damage dice an additional time and add them to the total damage _(usually this means rolling triple the damage dice instead of double)_


_Next Section: Animated Dead & Monsters_

----------


## animorte

*The Gatekeeper*

*An indiscernible figure stands at the threshold of death. A cloak of intangible fabric is being worn and it almost seems to break apart along the ground. These fractals of ethereal matter draw out from the ground a few feet away, then arc up over the figure, meeting in the middle. It creates the shape of a doorway. This figure, it is not standing at the threshold. It is not acting as a guard in front of the portal beyond. It is, after a moment of clear observation, part of the gate itself. It seems to keep the gate intact. This is the true form, only witnessed by souls being greeted as they are preparing to pass. This is the Gatekeeper.

The number of souls that are separated from their physical forms continues to increase every day. These souls are always attracted to the gates of death as they have nowhere else to go. Each gatekeeper is a vessel for those souls until the time comes when their soul has been judged and serves its final purpose. This process leads many to believe that the gatekeeper is just a myth or a legend. Most are perceived the member of a holy order, while others as if bestowed with dark magic. Gatekeepers generally prefer this ideal, as their true form will eventually be clearly visible to the soul of each and every individual.

The true form and cloak flowing from one gatekeeper may have an entirely different look than another gatekeeper, though very few will ever observe this phenomenon more than once. However convincing this form may be, the soul witnessing it is not necessarily destined to that path, as the gatekeeper can guide souls in any direction suited to proper judgement.*

_"Daily we guide each passing soul,
Whether its life be empty or whole.

Just as each soul in the past,
Now my judgement must be cast.

Everyone, in peace shall rest.
Welcome to your final quest."

- The Gatekeeper_



_You must have a Wisdom score of 13 or higher in order to multiclass in or out of this class._
*The Gatekeeper*

Level
Proficiency
Bonus
Features

1
+2
Soul Essence, Soul Guide, Soul Touch, Soul Expansion

2
+2
Gateway

3
+2
Soul Augments

4
+2
Ability Score Improvement

5
+3
Extra Attack, Touch, Expansion

6
+3
Gateway

7
+3
Return Souls, Augments

8
+3
Ability Score Improvement

9
+4
Porter, Expansion

10
+4
Gateway

11
+4
Touch, Augments, Return

12
+4
Ability Score Improvement

13
+5
Second Chance, Expansion

14
+5
Gateway

15
+5
Soul Resilience, Augments

16
+5
Ability Score Improvement

17
+6
Touch, Expansion, Return

18
+6
Last Resort

19
+6
Ability Score Improvement

20
+6
Unending Souls




*Class Features*
As a gatekeeper, you gain the following class features.

*Hit Points*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 per gatekeeper level
*Hit Points at 1st Level:* 8 + your Constitution modifier
*Hit Points at Higher Levels:* 1d8 (or 5) + your Constitution modifier per gatekeeper level after 1st

*Proficiencies*
*Armor:* Light armor, Medium Armor, Shields
*Weapons:* Simple weapons
*Tools:* None
*Saving Throws:* Wisdom, Intelligence
*Skills:* Choose three from Deception, History, Insight, Medicine, Perception, Religion, Stealth, and Survival.

*Equipment*
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background:
(a) a simple weapon and a shield or (b) two simple weapons(a) scale mail or (b) leather armor(a) a light crossbow and 20 bolts or (b) any simple weapon(a) a dungeoneer's pack or (b) an explorer's packa musical instrument

Cantrips
At 1st level, you have the basic understanding of stabilizing a soul's attachment to its body and manifesting minor wonders. You know the  Spare the Dying and  Thaumaturgy cantrips.

Soul Essence
Souls from far and wide must seek out a gatekeeper for guidance before they can cross the threshold into the afterlife. You are their guide and can use these souls as essence to accomplish many various feats before sending them off to their destination. You have a number of soul essence equal to your proficiency bonus. You regain all soul essence after completing a short or long rest.

Soul Guide
You can urge creatures closer to or further from death at your choosing. When a creature within 30 feet of you takes damage, you may use your reaction to spend one soul essence and reduce or increase that damage by the roll of your soul touch dice.

Soul Touch
You can directly touch the souls or internal functioning mechanisms of nearby creatures. Any time you would make an attack, you can instead use that attack to automatically deal damage to all creatures of your choice within the area of effect. Each creature within a 5 ft. radius sphere centered on you takes 1d4 + your proficiency bonus force damage. This damage increases to 2d4 at 5th level, 3d4 at 11th level, and 4d4 at 17th level.

Soul Expansion
At 1st level, your soul touch can be modified to cover more ground. Choose one of the following passive augments:

*Radius:* When you choose to increase the *radius* of your soul touch, it will instead start with a radius of 10 ft. centered on you. This will automatically increase to 15 ft. radius at 5th level, to 20 ft. radius at 9th level, to 25 feet at 13th level, and again to 30 feet at 17th level.*Range:* When you choose to increase the *range* of your soul touch, it will instead start with a range of 30 ft. still maintaining a 5 ft. radius. This will automatically increase to 60 ft. range at 5th level, to 120 ft. range at 9th level, to 180 feet at 13th level, and again to 300 feet at 17th level.

Gateway
At 2nd level, you have developed a more precise direction in which to guide souls. The cloak of your true form takes features to resemble your preferred gateway. You choose one of the following: Ascended, Descended, Ferryman, or Purgatory. You gain additional features from this choice at 2nd level, 6th level, 10th level, and 14th level.

*Spoiler: Ascended*
Show


*Gate of the Ascended*

*The true form of the ascended always has a brighter cloak. It is often white, perhaps resembling feathers or clouds. It is more inviting and pleasant to behold than any of the others. A soul that finds itself in the presence of this true form is not necessarily destined to ascend, as it must still be judged. The ascended gatekeeper is most easily mistaken for a Cleric, healer, or otherwise divine follower. They often choose to assist others and extend life as opposed to ending it, though one is not inherently good.*

_"Go rest high on that mountain. Your work [here] is done." - Vince Gill_
Bonus Cantrip
When you have chosen to Ascend at 2nd level, you learn the  Light cantrip.

Last Rites
At 2nd level, you learn one additional Soul Augment:

*Heal (active):* Spend one soul essence. A number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area gain hit points equal to the number rolled on the dice, up to their maximum hit points.
Risen
At 6th level, you can briefly grow spectral wings. As a bonus action, you may spend one soul essence. For 1 minute, you gain a flying speed equal to your walking speed and you can hover.
In addition, you and all friendly creatures within 10 feet of you now have resistance to Radiant damage. At 17th level, this range increases to 20 feet.

Cleansing
At 10th level, you can cure all manner of ailments. When you spend one soul essence to activate your Heal augment, you may also alleviate the stress of any one creature within that area. Choose one of the following options:

Cure all disease.Cure all poison.Remove one curse.Remove one level of exhaustion.

Ascension
At 14th level, collected souls always repay the debt of your guidance. Whenever you spend one soul essence for any reason, you also grant temporary hit points equal to your level in this class to yourself or any one creature within 30 feet. In addition, your other abilities are improved:

When you activate Risen, your flying speed is now double your walking speed.When you activate your Heal augment, the die roll is now maximized.



*Spoiler: Descended*
Show


*Gate of the Descended*

*The true form of the descended always has a darker cloak. It is often black, perhaps resembling ash or bone fragments. It is more repulsive and terrifying to behold than any of the others. A soul that finds itself in the presence of this true form is not necessarily destined to descend, as it must still be judged. The descended gatekeeper is the most feared, as it closest resembles the image of death that most are familiar with, though one is not inhenrently evil.*

_"Saint Peter greets with empty eyes then turns and locks the gate."- Omerta, Lamb of God_
Bonus Cantrip
When you have chosen to Descend at 2nd level, you learn the  Minor Illusion cantrip.

Nightmare
At 2nd level, you learn one additional Soul Augment:

*Fear (active):* Spend one soul essence. Force a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area to make a Wisdom saving throw. If a creature fails, it is Frightened for 1 minute. At the end of each of its turns, the creature can repeat the saving throw, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Omen of the Fallen
At 6th level, you can shape your soul essence into an incorporeal form. As a bonus action, you may spend one soul essence. A wraith manifests in an unoccupied space that you can see within 30 feet. The creature is an ally to you and your companions. In combat, the creature shares your initiative count, but it takes its turn immediately after yours. It obeys your verbal commands (no action required by you). If you don't issue any, it takes the Dodge action and uses its move to avoid danger. This incorporeal form uses the  Wraith stat block, with a few changes:

*Hit Points:* It has a number of hit points equal to your Wisdom modifier + 5 times your gatekeeper level.*Life Drain:* The saving throw is equal to your Soul save DC.*Create Specter:* Any  Specter that it creates is under your control and shares your initiative count in the same way. It has a number of hit points equal to 3 times your gatekeeper level.
You can only control a number of creatures in this way equal to your proficiency bonus. After 1 hour, any creatures summoned remaining turn to dust.
In addition, you and all friendly creatures within 10 feet of you now have resistance to Necrotic damage. At 17th level, this range increases to 20 feet.

The Reaper
At 10th level, seeing the fear in their eyes strengthens your own resolve. When you spend one soul essence to activate your Fear augment, each of your attacks deals additional necrotic damage equal to your Wisdom modifier as long as at least one creature remains Frightened in this way.

Remorse is for the Dead
At 14th level, you express no pity in the stories of the deceased and the sight of you is truly unsettling. As an action, you may spend one soul essence. For 1 minute, you reveal your true form. Each time a creature fails its saving throw on Life Drain, you gain that number of hit points. You can distribute those hit points between yourself and any of your summons however you like.



*Spoiler: Ferryman*
Show


*Gate of the Ferryman*

*The true form of the ferryman is often a darker shade of green or blue cloak, perhaps resembling dripping water. The ferryman gatekeeper knows the path that souls must take to reach their destination after they have been judged. Once a soul has witnessed this true form, it begins coming to the realization that the circle of life is complete and there is no going back.*

_"So we shall flow a river forth to Thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be." - Boondock Saints_
Bonus Cantrip
When you have chosen to Ferry at 2nd level, you learn the  Message cantrip.

Rite of Passage
At 2nd level, you learn one additional Soul Augment:

*Shove (active):* Spend one soul essence. Force a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area to make a Strength saving throw. If a creature fails, you can choose to push that creature 10 feet in any direction. At 9th level, you can push up to 20 feet. At 17th level, you can push up to 30 feet.
Journey
At 6th level, you know how to transport yourself and others  As a bonus action or a reaction, you may spend one soul essence and choose one of the following options:

You teleport up to 100 feet in any direction to an unoccupied space that you can see.You teleport a willing creature, within 60 feet of you, up to 100 feet in any direction to an unoccupied space that you can see.
In addition, you and all friendly creatures within 10 feet of you now have resistance to Acid damage. At 17th level, this range increases to 20 feet.

The River
At 10th level, you cast forth the river of death beneath your enemies. When you spend one soul essence to activate your Shove augment, a pool of liquid rises up through the ground within your soul touch area and turns it into difficult terrain. When any creature other than you moves through this space, starts its turn there, or ends its turn there, it is forced to make a Dexterity saving throw. If a creature fails, it takes 3d8 acid damage and is knocked prone. On a successful save, the creature takes half as much damage and isn't knocked prone. This pool sinks back into the earth after 1 minute.

Terminus
At 14th level, you can travel much quicker to the places you have been. Take 1 minute and spend one soul essence. Choose a number of willing creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within 30 feet. At the end of 1 minute you and all chosen creatures teleport to any place that you have been to in the last 10 days as long as it is on the same plane of existence.
In addition, when you activate Journey, the teleport range is increased to 500 feet.



*Spoiler: Purgatory*
Show


*Gate of Purgatory*

*The true form of the purgatory is often a silver or a light blue cloak, perhaps resembling wisps of smoke. The purgatory gatekeeper is essential for recognizing souls not yet prepared to move on, but have no place left in the world. Some souls become trapped between life and death because it has been determined that the soul is still awaiting judgement. The purgatory is generally the most neutral of all gatekeepers. When a soul has witnessed this true form, it often does not even know it has passed along.*

_To the well organized mind, death is but the next great adventure." - Albus Dumbledore_
Bonus Cantrip
When you have chosen Purgatory at 2nd level, you learn the  Mage Hand cantrip. The weight limit of the spectral hand is now = 10 pounds x your proficiency bonus.

Riddance
At 2nd level, you learn one additional Soul Augment:

*Restrain (active):* Spend one soul essence. Force a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area to make a Strength saving throw. If a creature fails, it is Restrained for 1 minute. At the end of each of its turns, the creature can repeat the saving throw, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Equilibrium
At 6th level, as a bonus action, you may spend one soul essence. For 1 minute, you function as if under the effects of the  Etherealness spell. You can now make the spectral hand invisible when you cast the  Mage Hand cantrip. You can also cast it into the plane you originated from while using this feature.
In addition, you and all friendly creatures within 10 feet of you now have resistance to Psychic damage. At 17th level, this range increases to 20 feet.

Untether
At 10th level, you steal the mobility of others to highten your own maneuverability. When you spend one soul essence to activate your Restrain augment, your movement speed is doubled, you have advantage on Dexterity saving throws, and your movement is unaffected by difficult terrain, magical or otherwise, as long as at least one creature remains Restrained in this way. If you end your turn in the same space as another creature, you are immediately shunted to the nearest unoccupied space you can occupy and take force damage equal to twice the number of feet you are moved.

Respite
At 14th level, When you spend one soul essence to activate Equilibrium, choose a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within 30 feet. Each of them are pulled into the ethereal realm with you. You can now attack with your soul touch into the plane you originated from.



Soul Augments
At 3rd level, you begin learning to enhance your soul touch, in some ways adopting the abilities of the many souls that pass through you. You can choose additional augments at 7th level, 11th level, and at 15th level. When you gain a level in this class, you can exchange one of your known augments out for a different one. If it is a stacking one, you can only exchange the latest addition of it. If you choose to exchange one from Soul Expansion, you must exchange all of them, and it can only be for the other option.

Some of your soul features require your target to make a saving throw to resist the feature's effects. The saving throw DC is calculated as follows:

*Soul save DC* = 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Wisdom modifier.

*Spoiler: Soul Augments*
Show


Soul Augments modify your soul touch in some way and are acquired through leveling up. At each level listed in the gatekeeper table, you choose one additional augment. Once a passive augment is learned, it is always in effect. When using an active augment, you spend one soul essence and instantly add the effect to your soul touch. You can choose not to roll damage for the soul touch dice. You can only add one augment for each soul touch attack made.

*Blind (active):* Spend one soul essence. Force a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area to make a Consitution saving throw. If a creature fails, it is Blinded for 1 minute. At the end of each of its turns, the creature can repeat the saving throw, ending the effect on itself on a success.*Charm (active):* Spend one soul essence. Force a number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area to make a Charisma saving throw. If a creature fails, it is Charmed for 1 minute. At the end of each of its turns, the creature can repeat the saving throw, ending the effect on itself on a success.*Empower (active):* Spend one soul essence. You roll double the damage dice for your soul touch attack. You can choose this again to triple the damage instead.*Fighter (passive):* When you choose this, you gain proficiency with heavy armor and martial weapons. You also learn one Fighting Style of your choice from the fighter class.*Mantle (passive):* Whenever you take damage, a creature comes within 5 feet of you, or a creature ends its turn within 5 feet of you, that creature takes damage equal to your proficiency bonus. You can activate or deactivate this aura as a bonus action. The damage type is determined by your subclass (Ascended: Radiant, Purgatory: Psychic, Descended: Necrotic, Ferryman: Acid). You can choose this again to double the range and damage.*Protect (active):* Spend one soul essence. A number of creatures no greater than your Wisdom modifier (minimum 1) within your soul touch area each gains temporary hit points equal to the number rolled on the dice.*Radius (passive):* This cannot be chosen if you already selected it at level one. When you choose this, your soul touch will increase to a radius of 10 feet. You can choose this again to increase the radius to 15 feet, and again to increase the radius to 20 feet.*Range (passive):* This cannot be chosen if you already selected it at level one. When you choose this, your soul touch will increase to a range of 30 feet. You can choose this again to increase the range to 60 feet, and again to increase the range to 120 feet.*Skilled (passive):* When you choose this, you gain proficiency with any two skills or expertise in two skills you are already proficient with. This can be chosen multiple times.*Vision (passive):* When you choose this, you gain truesight out to a range of 30 feet.


Ability Score Improvement
When you reach 4th level, and again at 8th, 12th, 16th, and 19th level, you can increase one ability score of your choice by 2, or you can increase two ability scores of your choice by 1. As normal, you can't increase an ability score above 20 using this feature.

Extra Attack
Beginning at 5th level, you can attack twice instead of once whenever you take the attack action on your turn.

Return Souls
At 7th level, you can return a soul back to its body. As an action, if a creature has been dead no longer than 1 hour, you can spend one soul essence to guide that creature's soul back to its body. The creature returns to life with 1 hit point, but this doesn't remove any poison or disease, and it can't restore any missing body parts. At 11th level, it removes disease and poison and you can return the soul to a creature that has been dead no longer than 24 hours. At 17th level, it restores missing body parts and you can return the soul to a creature that has been dead no longer than 10 days.

Porter
At 9th level, you can possess the body of another creature. As an action, you may spend one soul essence to send your soul into another body within 30 feet. If that body is unoccupied, you may freely control it for 1 hour. If the body is occupied, you force the creature to make a Constitution saving throw. If it fails, you take control of the body and your game statistics are replaced by the statistics of the creature. You retain your alignment and your Intelligence, Wisdome, and Charisma scores. You retain the benefit of your class features and, if the target has any class levels, you can't use any of its class features. The creature can choose to fail the save and it is aware of your soul's presence. You can only inhabit another body for 1 hour. During this time, your body remains incapacitated and you always know exactly where your body is. The same body cannot be occupied by you again for 24 hours.

After 1 hour, or if you end it as a bonus action, your soul leaves the creature's body. You can choose to immediately return to your body if it is within 1000 feet and hasn't been destroyed, or you can spend another soul essence to occupy a different body within 30 feet in the same way. If your body is not within 1000 feet or has been destroyed, and another creature is not within 30 feet, your soul departs through the gate, into the afterlife, and you die.

Second Chance
At 13th level, you can briefly close off the doors of death. When you or a another creature within 30 feet reaches zero hit points, you may use your reaction to spend one soul essence. When you do so, that creature is reduced to 1 hit point instead. The same creature cannot benefit from this feature again until they have successfully completed a long rest.

Soul Resilience
At 15th level, your own soul essence does not depend on physical needs. You no longer need to eat, drink, breathe, or sleep. You must remain in a trance for 4 hours in order to complete a long rest. You are also immune to poison and disease.

Last Resort
At 18th level, you briefly reveal your true form under dire circumstances in order to avoid all threats. As a reaction to taking damage or failing a saving throw, you may spend one soul essence to instead take no damage or succeed on the saving throw. Until the end of your next turn, you take no damage and automatically succeed on all saving throws. Once you use this feature, you can't use it again until you finish a long rest.

Unending Souls
At 20th level, when you roll for initiative, you immediately replenish all of your soul essence.


*Spoiler: Original post for concept*
Show


My current process includes what I am referring to as the Gatekeeper.

It resembles an entity that stands on the threshold of demise, prepared to cast judgement on those approaching the other side. More importantly, it has reliable ways to maintain its post.

Another step beyond the gate awaits three four subclasses. Each one plans to approach a different style of play.
AscendedPurgatoryDescended*Bonus:* Ferryman

----------


## Sparky McDibben

I think my favorite example of Death is the one from the Sandman comics by Gaiman. She functions as more of a guide (a psychopomp, basically), and helps people move on. 

I know that's kind of already encompassed by Grave and Death domain clerics, but is there enough there for a full class? 

After all, you've got a reason to adventure pre-built into the class - wherever people are dying, you're needed!

----------


## Lanth Sor

*Table: The Pallid*
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Death's Scythes*
*Absolutes Known*
*Maximum Absolution Points / Round*

1st
+2
Absolutes, Deathly Garb(Armor)
-
1
1

2nd
+2
Death's Scythe, Soul Sight
1
2
1

3rd
+2
Resolution
3d8
2
1

4th
+2
Ability Score Improvement
3d8
2
1

5th
+3
Resolution Feature
4d8
3
2

6th
+3
On a Pale Horse
4d8
3
2

7th
+3
Resolution Feature
5d8
3
2

8th
+3
Ability Score Improvement
5d8
4
2

9th
+4
Resolution Feature
6d8
4
2

10th
+4
Soul Sense (Greater)
6d8
4
2

11th
+4
Resolution Feature
7d8
5
3

12th
+4
Ability Score Improvement
7d8
5
3

13th
+5
Resolution Feature
7d8
5
3

14th
+5
True Soul Sight
8d8
6
3

15th
+5
Resolution Feature
8d8
6
3

16th
+5
Ability Score Improvement
8d8
6
3

17th
+6
Resolution Feature
9d8
7
4

18th
+6
Realm of Death
9d8
7
4

19th
+6
Ability Score Improvement, Final Resolution
9d8
7
4

20th
+6
Epic Boon
10d8
8
4



*Class Features*
As a Pallid, you gain the following features

*Hit Points*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 per Pallid level
*Hit Points at 1st Level:* 8 + your Constitution modifier
*Hit Points at Higher Levels:* 1d8 (or 5) + your Constitution modifier per Pallid level after 1st.

*Proficiencies*
*Armor:* Light armor, medium armor, and shields
*Weapons:* Simple weapons
*Tools:* One set of Artisan's Tools
*Saving Throws:* Wisdom and Charisma
*Skills:* Choose two from Insight, Medicine, Nature, Perception, Religion, and Survival

*Equipment*
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background:

* (a) a light crossbow and 20 bolts or (b) any simple weapon
* (a) a simple weapon or (b) a scythe
* (a) a scholar's pack or (b) a dungeoneer's pack
* Leather armor

*Spoiler: Class Abilities*
Show



*Death's Scythe*
Beginning at the 2nd level the Pallid may choose to have themselves or any item they possess interact with overlapping planes. This ability can only interact with a plane the pallid can see.

*Soul Sight*
Starting at the 2nd level the Pallid see any undead or lingering spirits even if they are on the ethereal plane or another plane that overlaps with the material one. This also allows the pallid to see small wisps coming off of souls who will soon die. This sight is imperfect and still grants partial cover to creatures not on your plane. 

Starting at the 10th level the Pallid can see perfectly into the various planes as well as seeing through invisibility. Undead, souls, and souled beings in overlapping planes do not gain any benefits for being on a different plane.

----------


## Breccia

I put together the Mortuary, a divine spellcaster tasked with patrolling the boundary between the world of the living and the world of the undead.

----------


## sengmeng

T*HE* R*EDSHIRT*
Time to get back to my roots as a homebrewer
_We who are about to die, salute you!_


_Hit Points_
*Hit Dice:* 1d4 per Redshirt level
*Hit points at 1st level:* 4 + your Constitution Modifier
*Hit points at higher levels:* 1d4 (or 3) + your Constitution modifier per Redshirt level after 1st.

_Proficiencies_
*Weapons:* One simple weapon.
*Saving throws:* Wisdom, Charisma
*Skills:* Choose any two

_Equipment_
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background:
(a) one simple melee weapon or (b) one simple ranged weapon(a) a dungeoneer's pack or (b) an explorer's pack

*Multiclassing and the Redshirt*
If your group uses the optional rule on multiclassing in the Player's Handbook, here's what you need to know if you choose the Redshirt as one of your classes. 
*Ability Score Minimum.* As a multiclass character, you must have at least a charisma score of 13 to take a  level in this class, or to take a  level in another class if you are already a Redshirt.
*Proficiencies Gained.* You get nothin'

*The Redshirt*

Level
Proficiency
Bonus
Features
Death Chance

1
+2
Dying Like a Champ, Doomed, Frail
50%

2
+2
Particular Idiom
49%

3
+2
Avenge Me!
48%

4
+2
Ability Score Improvement
47%

5
+3
Emboldened
46%

6
+3
Ability Score Improvement
45%

7
+3
I Spit My Last Breath at Thee
44%

8
+3
Ability Score Improvement
43%

9
+4
Idiom Feature
42%

10
+4
Ability Score Improvement
41%

11
+4
Human Shield
40%

12
+4
Ability Score Improvement
39%

13
+5
Dirt Nap
38%

14
+5
Boldly Going
37%

15
+5
Chekhov's Skill
36%

16
+5
Ability Score Improvement
35%

17
+6
Idiom Feature
34%

18
+6
If You Strike Me Down...
33%

19
+6
Ability Score Improvement
32%

20
+6
Take it Like a Champ
31%



*FEATURES*

*Doomed*
The fate of a Redshirt is hard to evade. Beginning when you take your first level of Redshirt, you gain a chance to die outright any time you take damage. This chance is 50% at first level, and goes down by one percent for each level of Redshirt. Also, if you are multi-classed and the total of your Redshirt levels is less than the total of your levels in any other class or classes, you lose the benefits of Dying Like a Champ.

*Dying Like a Champ*
At first level, you gain the ability to be replaced by another Redshirt if you die for any reason. In 1d4 rounds after you die, a new character with identical statistics and equipment to you appears in an unoccupied square within 30 feet. All equipment on your previous corpse is unsalvageable. The new character begins play with one point of charisma damage, which is healed by a long or short rest. If this character dies, another replaces it in 1d4 rounds, with an additional point of charisma damage, and so on, healing one point of charisma damage per long or short rest. If you die with a charisma score of 1, no new character appears.

*Frail*
Also at first level, you fail any save which results in death, and have disadvantage on death saves.

*Particular Idiom*
At second level, the Redshirt gains a modus operandi, which gives him certain abilities.
*Spoiler: Up Close and Personal*
Show

This Particular Idiom is about throwing caution to the winds, and embracing the futility of it all.
*Fury*
Beginning when you take this subclass at second level, you gain the Fury ability. Whenever you are below your hitpoint maximum, you add a bonus equal to your charisma bonus, minimum one, to all melee attacks, checks, saves, melee damage, and your AC.

*Reckless*
Beginning at ninth level, you gain the Reckless ability. On your turn, you can choose to use your action to use Reckless, allowing every creature within melee reach of you to use their reaction to attack you. You gain an attack against each creature who chooses to attack you, and your attacks are resolved first.

*Lemming Charge*
Beginning at eighteenth level, you may move up to your speed towards an opponent as a bonus action. If you do and you end your movement within reach of a hostile creature, your next attack has advantage and scores a critical hit on a roll of 18-20. You can use this ability in conjunction with Reckless.
*Spoiler: Only Imperial Storm Troopers Are So Precise*
Show

This Particular Idiom is about getting as many ranged attacks as possible, at the expense of accuracy.
*I Can't See a Thing in This Helmet*
Beginning when you take this subclass at second level, you gain the I Can't See a Thing in This Helmet ability. You gain proficiency in light armor and have disadvantage on all ranged attacks. If you use your action to make a ranged attack, you may make a ranged attack as a bonus action, including allowing you to draw a thrown weapon as part of the bonus action. You ignore the Loading and Ammunition properties of ranged weapons. You also add a bonus to damage equal to your charisma bonus, minimum one.

*Pinning Fire*
Beginning at ninth level, you can cause fear with your ranged attacks. Any creature you attack with a ranged attack must make a save versus a DC equal to 8 + your proficiency bonus + your charisma modifier or become frightened of you until the end of their next turn. If you actually manage to hit them, they make their save at disadvantage. Once they have successfully saved versus this effect, they cannot be affected by it again until you die and another character takes your place via the Dying Like a Champ ability. 

*Volley Fire*
Beginning at seventeenth level, you may designate a cone whose length is equal to the short range of a ranged weapon you are armed with. You can make a ranged attack against each creature within that cone (still with disadvantage).

*Avenge Me!*
Beginning at third level, whenever you die, any allies within 30 feet who can see both you and the source of the damage that killed you gain a bonus to attack and damage rolls equal to your charisma bonus, minimum one, to attack the creature that killed you. This damage applies to weapon attacks, unarmed strikes, and cantrips with attack rolls. If you were killed by something other than a creature or the creature who killed you is not perceivable, you may designate a hostile creature that at least one ally can see to have these bonuses count against. If there are no possible targets for this ability, nothing happens.

*Ability Score Improvement*
You may increase one ability score by 2 points, or two ability scores by 1 point each, or choose a feat. You cannot raise an ability above 20 with this feature.

*Emboldened*
Beginning at fifth level, in any round in which you have been attacked and survived since the end of your last turn, you gain an extra attack when you use the attack action. This works regardless of whether you were hit or not.

*I Spit My Last Breath at Thee*
Beginning at seventh level, when you use your Avenge Me! ability, the creature who your allies receive bonuses against also has a penalty to attack and damage rolls equal to your charisma bonus, minimum one. This penalty applies to weapon attacks, unarmed strikes, spells, and special attacks.

*Human Shield*
Beginning at level eleven, you gain the Human Shield ability. You grant 100% cover to any creature behind you of your size or smaller, and 50% cover to any creature larger than you. 

*Dirt Nap*
Beginning at thirteenth level, you gain Dirt Nap. You may remain dead, for up to a day, or indefinitely if _Gentle Repose_ is cast on your corpse.

*Boldly Going*
Beginning at fourteenth level, you are immune to the frightened condition.

*Chekhov's Skill*
Beginning at fifteenth level, you may add your proficiency to one d20 roll that does not already get it. You may use this ability again after becoming a new character via Dying Like a Champ.

*If You Strike Me Down...*
Beginning at eighteenth level, you gain a bonus to damage on all weapon attacks or unarmed strikes equal to the charisma damage you currently suffer from due to Dying Like a Champ.

*Take it Like a Champ*
Beginning at twentieth level, you may use Take it Like a Champ. As a reaction to taking damage, you may use this ability to lose your chance of dying from the Doomed ability, gain resistance to all damage until thebend of your next turn, and may move up to your speed and make an attack. You may use this ability again after becoming a new character via Dying Like a Champ.

----------


## Gnomes2169

And oh look, it's a 3.0 version of the Legionnaire, updated to make it so very different from what it was before... but still eerily familiar. 

The Legionnaire, now with 80% more ennui

----------


## Just to Browse

Animated Dead
_This is overflow content for the thanator_

The undead creatures you can summon are described as follows:
*Level:* The minimum level of thanator requires to create this undead.*Control:* The number of control points required to control this undead.*Name:* The name of the creature.*Suggested Materials:* The suggested materials (usually corpses) required to bring it to unlife. These serve as suggestions, but feel free to work with your DM when choosing materials that could be used as fuel for the undead.
If a creature on this list is from a _Dungeons & Dragons_ product, the source for the creatures most recent statistics is included in the name. 3 products were used here: Monster Manual (MM), Van Richten's Guide to Ravenloft (VRGR), and Mordenkainen Presents: Monsters of the Multiverse (MPMM).

Creatures with modified rules are marked with a . New creatures on this list are marked with a *.

Some materials require living creatures. These must be physically alive and have their soul, so undead and construct creatures generally do not apply; most oozes and plants are also probably a no, but check with your DM. If a material consumes only one of the body or soul, the other will be noted as leftover. Some materials require dying creatures. These are just like living creatures, but they must be at 0 HP (and not yet dead) for the creation to work. These wont be seen until at least level 5, when the thanator can use Black Banner to create undead as an action.

*Level*
*Control*
*Name*
*Materials*

1
1
Crawling Claw (MM)
The hand of a humanoid

1
1
Shambler*
The corpse of a small or medium creature

1
1
Skitterer*
The corpse of a tiny animal

3
2
Zombie (MM)
The corpse of a small or medium creature

4
3
Skeleton (MM)
A pile of bones, about one medium humanoids worth

5
4
Crowd of Shamblers
Approximately 10 corpses of small or medium creatures; or approximately 10 shamblers

5
4
Ghoul
A dying humanoid (soul leftover)

8
4
Shadow
The corpse small or larger creature, ritualistically bled over the course of a short or long rest

8
5
Boneless (VRGR)
The flayed skin of a small or larger creature, or a small or larger creature that is crushed to death during creation

8
6
Crowd of Zombies
Approximately 10 corpses or small or medium creatures; or approximately 10 zombies

8
6
Ghast (MM)
A dying humanoid with a CR of at least 1 (soul leftover)

8
6
Swarm of Zombie Limbs (VRGR)
Approximately 10 severed limbs

8
6
Sword Wraith Warrior (MPMM)
A dying humanoid that served as a guard, soldier, raider, knight, or similar during their life.

8
6
Wight (MM)
A dying humanoid, with a symbol carved into its chest to represent loyalty (examples: wolf, crown, freesia flower)

12
6
Specter (MM)
A dying humanoid in a circle of salt or silver, or bound with silver manacles (soul leftover)

12
8
Crowd of Skeletons
A pile of bones, approximately 10 medium creatures worth; or approximately 10 skeletons

12
8
Minotaur Skeleton (MM)
The skeleton of a minotaur

12
8
Ogre Zombie (MM)
The corpse of an Ogre

12
8
Will-o-Wisp
A soul-based creature such as a specter or ghost, or a dying creature (corpse leftover). Either must have a CR of at least 1.

12
9
Poltergeist (MM)
A humanoid killed within 1 minute of the creation, with a CR of at least 1 (corpse leftover)

16
12
Banshee (MM)
A soul-based creature such as a specter or ghost, or a dying humanoid (corpse leftover). Plus 1,000gp of jewelry which is not consumed.

16
12
Ghost (MM)
A dying humanoid (corpse leftover) and an object that the ghost will be bound to.

16
12
Mummy (MM)
A corpse, wrapped and preserved in a ritual that requires 100gp worth of mummification materials which are consumed

16
12
Wraith (MM) 
A dying creature with a Wisdom of 10 or greater and a desiccated plant

16
12
Zombie Plague Spreader
The corpse of a small or medium humanoid, a pint of poison of any kind

18
16
Allip (MPMM)
A dying creature with an Intelligence of 10 or greater, which you must be able to communicate with during creation

19
18
Beholder Zombie (MM)
The corpse of a beholder

19
18
Revenant (MM) 
A dying creature with a Charisma of 10 or greater and two burning candles

20
24
Bodak (MM)
A dying humanoid, into which you must carve the symbol of a dark god

20
24
Gallows Speaker (VRGR)
At least fifty creatures must be killed within 1 minute of creation (corpse leftover, soul leftover)

20
24
Zombie Clot (VRGR)
At least fifty zombies and/or shamblers



Modified Rules
Some creatures need slight rules changes in order to accomodate the methods of control of the thanator.
*Spoiler*
Show


Crawling Claw
The statistics for claws are in the Monster Manual, with the following changes listed here.
*Any Hand Will Do.* Rather than requiring the hand of a murderer specifically, the hand of any humanoid creature can be animated as a crawling claw. However, the thanators connection to their claw isnt quite so ironclad. Claws animated this way are not immune to charming, and can be turned. 

Ghost
The statistics for ghosts are in the Monster Manual, with the following changes listed here.
*Forced Binding.* In order to keep a tortured soul permanently on this plane of existence, a thanator needs something for the ghost to bind to, either a creature or an object. The thing doesnt need to be significant to the ghost like with most ghosts, as the thanator simply forces a binding. The ghost is usually freed from its ghostiness if its bound object is broken, or its bound creature drops to 0 HP. The ghost is also usually freed from its ghostness if the thanator drops control over it.
This isnt always the case. If ghosts have unfinished business, they tend to stick around especially if that unfinished business is I was murdered and spiritually enslaved by a thanator. Be careful who you bind into undying servitude!

Revenant
The statistics for revenants are in the Monster Manual, with the following changes listed here.
*Twisted Vengeance.* In order for a thanator to create a revenant, they must become the object of a revenants lust for vengeance, either by twisting the revenants vengeful spirit or by making the revenant in the first place, usually via murder.
The thanator can command a revenant to spend its action swearing vengeance against a creature that both the thanator and revenant can see, which gives the revenant gains the relevant benefits against that creature for 24 hours or until the revenant swears vengeance against another creature.
When a controlled revenant dies, its spirit tags along with the thanator until the thanator spends a short rest with a corpse and commands the revenant to rejuvenate inside it. The commanded revenant will not rejuvenate on its own.
If the revenant is ever freed from a thanators control, it becomes sworn to exact revenge on its former master. If you cant live with this (get it? cant live? hahaha), make sure not to release your revenants until their year of unlife is almost up.

Wight
The statistics for wights are in the Monster Manual, with the following changes listed here.
*Deep Graves.* Wights under a thanators control are robbed of their original potency. When a zombie rises from their life drain, the wights thanator has an opportunity to spend points from their control pool to assume control over the zombie. If not, the zombie is uncontrolled.
*General of the Horde.* A thanator can command a wight on its turn without using an action, and a wight can then command any undead creature under the thanators control with its own bonus action. This effectively frees up the thanators bonus action each turn, relying on the wight as a (devoted, but smite-able) middleman.

Wraith
The statistics for wights are in the Monster Manual, with the following changes listed here.
*Faded Legion.* A wraith under the control of a thanator can only have one specter under its control at a time, and the wraith must spend its bonus action to command the specter.
When creating or controlling a wraith, a thanator can spend additional points from their Control Pool. For every 3 points spent, the wraith can control an additional specter.



New Monsters
To fill some design holes (and because they're cool), a few monsters have been added that could not be taken from 1st-party products
*Spoiler*
Show


Boneweird
_Huge undead_
*AC* 15 (natural armor)
*HP* 119 (14d12 + 28)
*Speed* 40 ft
Str 16 (+4)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 10 (+0)
*Saving Throws* Str +8, Con +6
*Damage Resistances* Bludgeoning, Piercing, and Slashing from Nonmagical Attacks
*Damage Immunities* Cold, Necrotic, Poison
*Condition Immunities* Exhausted, Poisoned
*Senses* Darkvision 120 ft, Passive perception 12
*Languages* Abyssal, Terran, Common
*Challenge* 10

*Magic Resistance.* The boneweird has advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.
*Serpentine Mass.* The boneweird can grapple up to 3 large or smaller creatures.
*Bone Subsumption.* Boneweirds subsumes piles of bones or the skeletons of corpses laying around simply by being adjacent to them. When the boneweird subsumes the skeleton of a small or larger creature into itself, it regains 10 HP.
*Utter Subsumption.* When a boneweird deals damage to a creature, if that creature has a skeleton, the damaged creature has its Strength score reduced by 1d8. If this reduces the damaged creatures Strength to 0, it dies and its skeleton is ripped from its body, becoming a part of the boneweird. Otherwise, this reduction lasts until the target finishes a long rest.

ACTIONS
*Multiattack.* The boneweird crushes any creatures it is currently grappling, then makes a constrict or bite attack. 
*Crush.* Each creature grappled by the boneweird must make a DC 16 Strength saving throw or take 13 (2d8 + 4) bludgeoning damage.
*Constrict.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +8 to hit, reach 10 ft., one creature. _Hit_: 13 (2d8 + 4) bludgeoning damage. If the target is large or smaller, it is grappled (escape DC 16). Until this grapple ends, the target is restrained, and the boneweird cant constrict or bone rush it.
*Bite.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +8 to hit, reach 5 ft., one creature. _Hit_: 11 (2d6 + 4) piercing damage.
*Bone Rush (Recharge 5-6).* The boneweird dashes (dragging any grappled creatures along the way), and can move through any creatures space when dashing this way. The first time the boneweird enters each creatures space this way each turn, that creature must make a DC 16 Strength saving throw or become grappled by the boneweird.

(Boneweirds are not controlled by thanator magic. They're used in one of the new spells from the Bone sphere. See the Spheres and Spells section of this brew)

Crowd of Shamblers
_Large crowd of medium undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 8
*HP* 44 (8d8 + 8)
*Speed* 20 ft
Str 16 (+3)
Dex 6 (-2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 3 (-4)
Wis 6 (-2)
Cha 3 (-4)
*Damage Immunities* poison
*Condition Immunities* poisoned
*Challenge* 1

*Dregs.* The crowd cannot use its bonus action, reaction, or free object interaction. When the crowd is destroyed, its remains are unusable for animating additional undead.
*Crowd.* The crowd can occupy another creature's space and vice versa, and the crowd can move through any opening large enough for a medium undead. The crowd can't regain hit points or gain temporary hit points. If the crowd would become charmed, frightened, grappled, paralyzed, petrified, prone, restrained, or stunned, instead it loses 10 hit points.

ACTIONS
The crowd of shamblers can only shove or dash with its action.
*Slams.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +5 to hit, reach 0 ft, one target in the crowd's space. _Hit:_ 9 (4d4) bludgeoning damage, or 5 (2d4) bludgeoning damage if the crowd has half of its hit points or fewer.

Crowd of Skeletons
_Large crowd of medium undead, lawful evil_
*AC* 13
*HP* 84 (13d8 + 26)
*Speed* 30 ft
Str 14 (+2)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 6 (-2)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 5 (-3)
*Damage Vulnerabilities.* Bludgeoning
*Damage Immunities.* Poisoned
*Condition Immunities.* Exhaustion, Poisoned
*Senses.* Darkvision 60 ft
*Challenge* 3

*Crowd.* The crowd can occupy another creature's space and vice versa, and the crowd can move through any opening large enough for a medium undead. The crowd can't regain hit points or gain temporary hit points. If the crowd would become charmed, frightened, grappled, paralyzed, petrified, prone, restrained, or stunned, instead it loses 10 hit points.
*Unusual Nature.* The crowd doesnt require air, food, drink, or sleep. 

ACTIONS
*Slashes.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +5 to hit, reach 0 ft, one target in the crowds space. _Hit:_ 14 (4d6) slashing damage, or 7 (2d6) slashing damage if the crowd has half of its hit points or fewer.
*Arrows.* _Ranged Weapon Attack:_ +5 to hit, range 40/160 ft, one target. _Hit:_ 14 (4d6) piercing damage, or 7 (2d6) piercing damage if the crowd has half of its hit points or fewer.

Crowd of Zombies
_Large crowd of medium undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 8
*HP* 112 (15d8 + 45)
*Speed* 30 ft
Str 18 (+4)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 6 (-2)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 5 (-3)
*Damage Immunities.* Poisoned
*Condition Immunities.* Poisoned
*Challenge* 3

*Crowd.* The crowd can occupy another creature's space and vice versa, and the crowd can move through any opening large enough for a medium undead. The crowd can't regain hit points or gain temporary hit points. If the crowd would become charmed, frightened, grappled, paralyzed, petrified, prone, restrained, or stunned, instead it loses 10 hit points.
*Undead Fortitude.* If damage reduces the crowd to 0 hit points, it must make a Constitution saving throw with a DC of 5 + the damage taken, unless the damage is radiant or from a critical hit. On a success, the crowd drops to 1 hit point instead.
*Unusual Nature.* The crowd doesnt require air, food, drink, or sleep. 

ACTIONS
*Slams.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +6 to hit, reach 0ft, one target in the crowds space. _Hit:_ 14 (4d6) bludgeoning damage, or 7 (2d6) bludgeoning damage if the crowd has half of its hit points or fewer.

Horde of Shamblers
_Huge horde of medium undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 8
*HP* 132 (24d8 + 24)
*Speed* 20 ft
Str 22 (+6)
Dex 6 (-2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 3 (-4)
Wis 6 (-2)
Cha 3 (-4)
*Damage Immunities* poison
*Condition Immunities* poisoned
*Challenge* 5

*Dregs.* The horde cannot use its bonus action, reaction, or free object interaction. When the horde is destroyed, its remains are unusable for animating additional undead.
*Crowd.* The crowd can occupy another creature's space and vice versa, and the crowd can move through any opening large enough for a medium undead. The crowd can't regain hit points or gain temporary hit points. If the crowd would become charmed, frightened, grappled, paralyzed, petrified, prone, restrained, or stunned, instead it loses 10 hit points.
*Unusual Nature.* The horde doesnt require air, food, drink, or sleep. 

ACTIONS
*Slams.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +6 to hit, reach 0 ft, any number of targets in the hordes space. _Hit:_ 14 (4d6) bludgeoning damage, or 7 (2d6) bludgeoning damage if the crowd has half of its hit points or fewer. Any creature dealt damage this way must make a DC 16 Strength saving throw or be knocked prone.

Lilitu
_Medium undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 13
*HP* 22 (4d8 + 4)
*Speed* 30 feet
Str 14 (+2)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 11 (+0)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 12 (+1)
*Saving Throws* Dex +3
*Damage Resistances* necrotic
*Senses* Darkvision 60 ft
*Challenge* 1/2

*Reformation.* The lilitu regains all of its hit points at the end of a short rest.
*Spider Climb.* The lilitu can climb difficult surfaces, including upside down on ceilings, without needing to make an ability check.
*Lilitu Weakness.* The lilitu is a predecessor form of vampire, so while its strengths are less pronounced, so too are its flaws. The lilitu has the following flaws:
_Harmed by Running Water._ The lilitu takes 10 acid damage when it ends its turn in running water.
_Sunlight Hypersensitivity._ The lilitu takes 10 radiant damage when it starts its turn in sunlight. While in sunlight, it has disadvantage on attack rolls and ability checks.

ACTIONS
*Claws.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +4 to hit, reach 5 ft, one creature. _Hit:_ 6 (1d8 + 2) slashing damage. Instead of dealing damage, the lilitu can grapple the target.
*Bite.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +4 to hit, reach 5 ft, one willing creature, or a creature that is grappled by the lilitu, incapacitated, or restrained. _Hit:_ 5 (1d6 + 2) piercing damage plus 5 (2d4) necrotic damage. The targets hit point maximum is reduced by an amount equal to the necrotic damage taken, and the lilitu regains hit points equal to that amount. The reduction lasts until the target finishes a long rest. The target dies if this effect reduces its hit point maximum to 0. 

Pegasus Zombie
_Large undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 11
*HP* 66 (7d10 + 28)
*Speed* 40 feet, fly 60 feet
Str 18 (+4)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 18 (+4)
Int 3 (-4)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 5 (-3)
*Damage Immunities.* Poisoned
*Condition Immunities.* Poisoned
*Challenge* 2

*Undead Fortitude.* If damage reduces the zombie to 0 hit points, it must make a Constitution saving throw with a DC of 5 + the damage taken, unless the damage is radiant or from a critical hit. On a success, the zombie drops to 1 hit point instead.

ACTIONS
*Hooves.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +6 to hit, reach 5 ft, one target. _Hit:_ 11 (2d6 + 4) bludgeoning damage.

Riding Horse Skeleton
_Large undead, lawful evil_
*AC* 10
*HP* 15 (2d10 + 4)
*Speed* 60 feet
Str 14 (+2)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 6 (-2)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 5 (-3)
*Damage Vulnerabilities* Bludgeoning
*Damage Immunities* Poisoned*
 Condition Immunities* Exhaustion, Poisoned
*Challenge* 1/4

ACTIONS
*Hooves.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +4 to hit, reach 5 ft, one target. _Hit:_ 7 (2d4 + 2) bludgeoning damage.

Shambler
_Medium undead, neutral evil_
*AC* 8
*HP* 11 (2d8 + 2)
*Speed* 20 ft
Str 12 (+1)
Dex 6 (-2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 3 (-4)
Wis 6 (-2)
Cha 3 (-4)
*Damage Immunities* poison
*Condition Immunities* poisoned
*Challenge* 0

*Dregs.* The shambler cannot use its bonus action, reaction, or free object interaction. When the shambler is destroyed, its remains are unusable for animating additional undead.
*Unusual Nature.* The shambler doesnt require air, food, drink, or sleep.

ACTIONS
The shambler can only shove, dash, or slam with its action.
*Slam.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +3 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. _Hit:_ 2 (1d4 + 1) bludgeoning damage.

Skitterer
_Tiny undead, neutral evil_
*AC:* 12
*HP:* 4 (1d8)
*Speed:* either 5ft, fly 40ft; or 40ft, climb 30 ft
Str 3 (-4)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 6 (-2)
Wis 8 (-1)
Cha 3 (-4)
*Damage Immunities* poison
*Condition Immunities* poisoned
*Challenge* 0

*Dregs.* The skitterer cannot use its bonus action, reaction, or free object interaction. When the skitterer is destroyed, its remains are unusable for animating additional undead.
*Unusual Nature.* The shambler doesnt require air, food, drink, or sleep. 
*Analogous Mockery.* The type of corpse used to create a skitterer determines its movement speed. Birds and animals with wing-like structures will have the flight speed and low land speed, while rats, cats, and other creatures will have the climb speed and higher land speed. However, these facsimiles of life are degraded. If a skitterer end its turn in the air or on a vertical surface, it falls, even if it has a fly or climb speed.

ACTIONS
The skitterer can only disengage, dash, or disrupt with its action.
*Disrupt.* The skitterer interferes with a creature that shares its space, imposing disadvantage on the next attack that creature makes before the skitterers next turn. The skitterer does not provoke opportunity attacks from that creature until the skitterers next turn.

Wyvern Zombie
*AC* 13
*HP* 123 (13d10 + 52)
*Speed* 20 ft, fly 60 ft
Str 19 (+4)
Dex 8 (-1)
Con 18 (+4)
Int 5 (-3)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 6 (-2)
*Damage Immunities* poison
*Condition Immunities* poisoned
*Senses* Darkvision 60 ft
*Challenge* 4

*Undead Fortitude.* If damage reduces the zombie to 0 hit points, it must make a Constitution saving throw with a DC of 5 + the damage taken, unless the damage is radiant or from a critical hit. On a success, the zombie drops to 1 hit point instead.

ACTIONS
*Bite.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +7 to hit, reach 10 ft, one creature. _Hit:_ 11 (2d6 + 4) piercing damage.
*Claws.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +7 to hit, reach 5 ft, one target. _Hit:_ 13 (2d8 + 4) slashing damage.
*Stinger.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ +7 to hit, reach 10 ft., one creature. Hit: 11 (2d6 + 4) piercing damage. The target must make a DC 15 Constitution saving throw, taking 24 (7d6) poison damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.



_Next Section: Spheres & Spells_

----------


## Just to Browse

Spheres
_This is overflow content for the thanator._

Spheres provide a limited selection of spells based on your thanator level. Each sphere grants 1 basic spell, 1 advanced spell, and 1 expert spell. Any character with at least 1 sphere has a limited number of slots that they can use to cast the spells from their spheres. *Even if a character has multiple spheres, the number of slots they have available for casting remains the same.*

Spheres also provide a sphere benefit, which you gain as soon as you have access to that sphere. The most common sphere benefit is a new cantrip known, but some spheres will provide different benefits. Sphere benefits are always magical.

Benefits are tied to the level(s) of the classes that provide spherecasting. Add spherecasting class levels together and check the table below to determine what level you cast all of your sphere spells at, and how many times you can cast basic, advanced, and expert spells.
*2:* You gain your sphere benefit. You can cast your spheres basic spell twice per long rest.*6:* You can cast your spheres basic spell an additional time per long rest, and you cast sphere spells as though they used 2nd level spell slots.*10:* You can cast your spheres advanced spell once per long rest, and you cast sphere spells as though they used 3rd level spell slots.*14:* You can cast your spheres advanced spell an additional time per long rest, and you cast sphere spells as though they used 4th level spell slots.*18:* You can cast your spheres expert spell once per long rest, and you cast spells as though they used 5th level spell slots.
Class Level
Slot Level
Basic Slots
Advanced Slots
Expert Slots

2
1
2
-
-

6
2
3
-
-

10
3
3
1
-

14
4
3
2
-

18
5
3
2
1



Bone
*Sphere Benefit:* As an action, you can reduce your current hit points by 1 to bring forth a protrusion of protective bone. The bonus grants you a +2 bonus to Armor Class and Dexterity saving throws, but prevents you from benefitting from a shield. This protrusion disintegrates into uselessness after 2 rounds. 

*Basic*
_Scrabbling Claws_*

*Advanced*
_Summon Undead_ (TCE)

*Expert*
_Summon Boneweird_*



Cold
*Sphere Benefit:* You learn the cantrip _frostbite_ (XGE).

*Basic*
_Frost Fingers_ (RotF)

*Advanced*
_Ice Storm_

*Expert*
_Otilukes Freezing Sphere_



Curses
*Sphere Benefit:* You learn the cantrip _withering malediction*._

*Basic*
_Hex_

*Advanced*
_Bestow Curse_

*Expert*
_Enervation_ (XGE)



Death
*Sphere Benefit:* You learn the cantrip _toll the dead_.

*Basic*
_Inflict Wounds_

*Advanced*
_Blight_

*Expert*
_Circle of Death_



Doom
*Sphere Benefit:* You learn the cantrip _ruinous predestination_*.

*Basic*
_Mind Spike_ (XGE)

*Advanced*
_Corrosion of Fate_*

*Expert*
_Lifesight_*



Terror
*Sphere Benefit:* As an action, you can attempt to scare one creature within 30 feet of you. That creature must make a Wisdom saving throw against your spherecasting save DC. If it fails, your target is frightened of you until the start of your turn. You must be able use at least one of the following to use this feature: verbal components, somatic components, or an overt display of your dark energies.

*Basic*
_Cause Fear_ (XGE)

*Advanced*
_Fear_

*Expert*
_Eyebite_



Violation
*Sphere Benefit:* You learn the cantrip _induce fugue_*.

*Basic*
_Command_

*Advanced*
_Enemies Abound_ (XGE)

*Expert*
_Dominate Person_



New Spells
*Spoiler: New Spells*
Show


Corrosion of Fate
_3rd-level divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Self (15 feet)
*Components:* V, S, M (a thread, which you break during casting)
*Duration:* 10 minutes (Concentration)

You draw threads of fate around you into knots for the duration. When a creature within range would make an attack roll, saving throw, or ability check, you can use your reaction to force that creature to roll with disadvantage.

The moment you corrode a features fate this way, the threads of destiny briefly entwine around that creature to protect it from you, preventing you from using this spell on it again until the start of your second turn from that moment.

*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell with a spell slot of 4th-level or higher, the range of the spell increases by 15 feet for each slot level above 3rd. 
*Spell Lists.* Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Warlock
*Spoiler: Sidebar: Clarifying Durations*
Show


The spell _corrosion of fate_ indicates that you cant repeat its ability on the same creature until the start of your second turn from that moment. This is the clearest I could make the wording, but I think its still a little confusing. Here is an example:
You are in a fight with a hobgoblin and an ogre. You act first in the initiative:
Round 1: On your turn, you cast this spell. The ogre and hobgoblin both attack you, and you choose to use your reaction to corrode the hobgoblins fate, giving it disadvantage on the attack roll.Round 2: You regain your reaction on your turn. You cannot corrode the hobgoblins fate during this round, because you did so last round. However, you can corrode the ogres fate with your reaction. You choose to do so, giving the ogre disadvantage on one of its attack rolls.Round 3: The threads of destiny have loosened around the hobgoblin, and you can corrode its fate once more. However, you will not be able to corrode the ogres fate until the start of your turn in Round 4.


Lifesight
_5th-level divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* S, M (the heart of a creature)
*Duration:* 10 minutes (Concentration)

You touch a willing creature. For the duration of the spell, the target can see any creature within 60 feet of it except undead and constructs. The target can determine whether a creature is conscious or unconscious, stable or making death saving throws, and whether it has its maximum hit points.

Whenever the target attacks a creature that it can see with this spell, the attack deals an additional 2d10 damage as it is guided to strike that creatures most vital areas.

The sight from this spell can penetrate most barriers, but is blocked by 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt.

*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell with a spell slot of 6th level or higher, you may target an additional creature for each slot level above 5th.
*Spell Lists.* Cleric, Druid, Paladin, Ranger, Warlock

_(This spell is inspired by the spell_ heartsight_ from gameboy350 on reddit. Thanks to them for writing this spell, and Eiti3 from the Book of Many Things discord server for pointing me to it)_

Induce Fugue
_Enchantment cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V
*Duration:* 1 round

You speak a rasping malediction which invades a creatures mind. If your target can hear you, they must make a Wisdom saving throw, or take 1d6 psychic damage and suffer from a mental fog.
While affected by this mental fog, a creature rolls concentration checks with disadvantage and cannot use its reaction.

*At Higher Levels.* This spells damage increases by 1d6 when you reach 5th level (2d6), 11th level (3d6), and 17th level (4d6).
*Spell Lists.* Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

Ruinous Predestination
_Divination cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 round

You call upon dark forces to reach into your targets future and bring their moments of weakness forward. Your target must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw. If it fails, it takes 1d8 necrotic damage and the next attack roll made against it before the end of your next turn scores a critical hit on a roll of 17-20.

*At Higher Levels.* This spells damage increases by 1d8 when you reach 5th level (2d8), 11th level (3d8), and 17th level (4d8).
*Spell Lists.* Cleric, Warlock, Wizard

Scrabbling Claws
_1st-level necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 minute 

You conjure a fragment of an undead spirit, which takes the form of part of an undead creature with the statistics of a shambler (see New Creatures), but with a speed of 0.

The creature always acts on an initiative count of 0, and can only spend its action attempting to grapple a target of your choice within melee range of it, using your Intelligence bonus plus your proficiency modifier in place of its Strength (Athletics) bonus.

*At Higher Levels.* When you cast this spell using a spell slots of 2nd level or higher, you summon an additional shambler for each slot level above 1st.
*Spell Lists.* Cleric, Warlock, Wizard

Summon Boneweird
_6th-level necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a creatures skull)
*Duration:* 1 minute (Concentration)

You conjure forth a terrible undead spirit which takes the form of a boneweird*. The creature disappears when it drops to 0 hit points or when the spell ends.

The creature is an ally to you and your companions. In combat, the creature shares your initiative count, but it takes its turn immediately after yours. It obeys your verbal comments (no action required by you). If you dont issue any, it takes the Dodge action and uses its move to avoid danger.

You can instead cast this spell over an hour and consume a mass of 100 cubic feet of bones as materials. If you do, you create a permanent boneweird. It will not be under your control, but will avoid trying to subsume your skeleton if there are other creatures to feed on.

*Spell Lists.* Warlock, Wizard

Withering Malediction
_Necromancy cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action
*Range:* 20 feet
*Components:* V 
*Duration:* 1 round

You speak a malediction which entices dark forces to pull at the vitae of a creature. Your target must make a Constitution saving throw. If it fails, it takes 1d10 poison damage and gains 1 level of exhaustion. The level of exhaustion is removed at the start of your next turn.

*At Higher Levels.* This spells damage increases by 1d10 when you reach 5th level (2d10), 11th level (3d10), and 17th level (4d10).

----------


## Gnomes2169

Hmmm... maybe put all of this in its own thread, so it's easier to read through all of it? Harder to review if it's spread through an active discussion thread.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## animorte

Alrighty folks! Holidays and other things made this run a bit interesting. Anyway, consider this thread closed for submission and editing.

A tree invited itself into my kitchen and bathroom just a few hours ago, so we'll need to sort out some things, but I'll have the voting thread up in a little while.

 Death Itself - Voting Thread

----------

